# Clinical Sudies/Plasma Donation in SF Bay?



## PoopfaceMcGizzle (Aug 27, 2009)

anybody know any good places to find clinical studiesfor cash? Or which blood/plasma donation centers pay the best?


----------



## Mongo (May 12, 2013)

old but I thought I would open this one back up for anyone in the bay.

I've been selling my blood and plasma to a place called leukolab in alameda

plasma- 350
whole blood - 150
if your skinny enough to do bone marrow they pay about 650


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 26, 2013)

Mongo said:


> old but I thought I would open this one back up for anyone in the bay.
> 
> I've been selling my blood and plasma to a place called leukolab in alameda
> 
> ...



God damn, that's the best rates for that I've ever seen. I should move there.


----------



## Mongo (May 27, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> God damn, that's the best rates for that I've ever seen. I should move there.


 
the rates are good but they do have restrictions on how often you can do them

plasma is every 6 months
whole blood every 4-5 weeks
I can't remember what bone marrow is because I haven't met the weight requirements. I know it's less than 2 months.

it pays the bills and you have to be on time otherwise they just drop you as a donor so it is somewhat like a normal job.

if selling your bodily fluids were normal.


----------



## notlateforsuppa (May 27, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> God damn, that's the best rates for that I've ever seen. I should move there.


Too bad the cost of living is so high?


----------



## eske silver (Jun 23, 2013)

Shmost of smiving... lol
Live in a van!

Thank you Mongo!!!


----------

